# looking for a new gyutou



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

hi

im looking for a new gyutou because my old one is a couple of years and the blade start to be crooked xD 
not sure about the knife I have but it looks like the akifusa as 210 (think it is this one) and like a thin blade.

im working as a chef so I want a knife that I can use many hours a day for different task, from cutting veg to meat.


I want:

210-240mm blade 
prefer singel edge
prefer Japanese handle but don't need to be
prefer an light knife 
price max 250USD. 
Has to ship to Sweden! 

i prefer stainless steel but carbon also works 

i have a Sugimoto slicer and petty and those are western handle and I enjoy them and they isn't a heavy as an misono (think its Misono my colleague have and its so heavy compared to my gyuto xD)


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

I did mention the akifusa knife because it's similar/ or the knife I have and I know it's not single edge (you answer your own question about single edge or double )

The petty and Shinjuku I have from sugimito are single edge (not double edge) and I would prefer a gyutou that is single edge but 90/10, 80/20, 70/30 is also OK 

The blade start to look like this ( it's it straight any more if that helps explaining 

I'm not at work for some day so can't double check but think it's misono he has and it feels heavy compared to mine


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

They are single edge because when I bought them in Japan the seller said they was ? 

A slicer is single edge so it's not uncommon 

I send them to a professional who use stones to make them as new and I also use a ceramic rod to maintain the edge


----------



## sushi-nate (Jan 18, 2017)

Single bevel gyutos are quite rare. Oftentimes mioroshi debas are mistaken for a single bevel gyuto. Though generally they are to thick and heavy to use for every day.

I've only come across one place that sells them. Though it's quite heavy. 154 g which is over 5 oz.

https://https://japanesechefsknife....an-hon-kasumi-series-blue-steel-no-2-wa-gyuto


----------



## mackan110 (Dec 5, 2015)

like I said don't need to be single edge. im not so interested into learning everything about angles etc so probably im wrong and the sugimoto petty and Shinjuku isn't single edge (even though the Japanese seller told me that)


----------



## sushi-nate (Jan 18, 2017)

mackan110 said:


> like I said don't need to be single edge. im not so interested into learning everything about angles etc so probably im wrong and the sugimoto petty and Shinjuku isn't single edge (even though the Japanese seller told me that)





mackan110 said:


> like I said don't need to be single edge. im not so interested into learning everything about angles etc so probably im wrong and the sugimoto petty and Shinjuku isn't single edge (even though the Japanese seller told me that)


These are my top three sites for Japanese steel. Best overall value would be chefknives togo. In addition they have lots of video reviewes that really help when picking up a great knife.

Good luck, hit me up if you have any questions.

https://www.chefknivestogo.com/
https://www.echefknife.com/
https://japanesechefsknife.com/


----------

